# Problème connexion lecteur réseau Windows



## habasque (2 Mars 2007)

salut à tous,

je tente en vain de connecter un MAC (OS version 10.4.8) à un disque réseau Windows.
sous Windows, on le fait simplement via "Connecter un lecteur réseau" puis saisir l'adresse IP. mais quelle est la manip équivalente sous MAC ?

merci d'avance.
jérémie


----------



## Toumak (2 Mars 2007)

Bienvenue sur MacGé


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Mars 2007)

habasque a dit:


> salut à tous,
> 
> je tente en vain de connecter un MAC (OS version 10.4.8) à un disque réseau Windows.
> sous Windows, on le fait simplement via "Connecter un lecteur réseau" puis saisir l'adresse IP. mais quelle est la manip équivalente sous MAC ?
> ...


Finder menu "Aller/Se connecter au serveur"


----------



## calimary (26 Février 2008)

Bonjour,
J'ai un peu le "même" problème...
Je m'explique...
Je gère le réseau de ma société et le serveur est sous small business 2003
Nous avons intégré récemment un créatif qui est sous Mac OS 10.4
Quand je vais dans son finder et que je souhaite me connecter au serveur, il rejette la demande de connexion en me disant : 

"L'alias NOM-DU-SERVEUR n'a pas pu être ouvert. L'élément original est introuvable."

Je suis sûre du nom d'utilisateur et du mot de passe. De plus, une dizaine de pc sont connectés sur ce serveur et j'ai également essayé avec l'adresse IP en lieu et place du nom du serveur.

Merci par avance de votre aide, je connais pas du tout Mac et je suis PERDUE !!! ;-)


----------



## bompi (27 Février 2008)

Déjà, ce fil n'est pas à sa place donc je le pousse côté réseau.

il faudrait déjà vérifier les versions de NTLM, je pense : celle du serveur W2k3 et celle de Samba (utilisé sur le Mac). Il me semble me souvenir que pour Tiger (Mac OS X.4) la version de Samba n'est pas capable de correspondre avec la dernière version de NTLM (3).


----------

